# drop to sleep



## Coral1

May we traslate *to drop to sleep* to Spanish as *echarse a dormir*? If it is wrong, give me another option, please.


----------



## Bil

Hola Coral

¿Es posible que quisiera decir _"doze off"_?

Si es así, considere _quedarse dormido/dormirse/echar una cabezada o un sueño._


----------



## Bil

O sea, _drop off to sleep/to fall asleep/to doze off._


----------



## moirag

Could it be "dropped asleep"? - Same pronunciation as "drop to sleep". I´ve never heard of it, but logically it should be the same as  " dropped off" or "fell asleep" = "se durmió".


----------



## Bil

Oh, sí, moirag, _dropped asleep_ también.


----------



## Txiri

I have never ever heard either "drop to sleep" or "dropped asleep".  Only "drop off to sleep".


----------



## Keikikoka

To drop off to sleep, one must be particularly tired; it's not just a normal going to bed, it implies you are so exhausted that you fell over onto whatever you are sleeping on.

I'm not sure what the spanish equivilent would be.


----------



## Bil

Coral, se me acabó de ocurrir dos más: _to nod off/out_ and _to drowse._


----------



## JohanG

I disagree with this statement:

_To drop off to sleep, *one must be particularly tired*; it's not just a normal going to bed, it implies you are so exhausted that you *fell over onto whatever you are sleeping on.
*_
One can say for example:  "As I was reading him the story he dropped off to sleep."  To me it is not necessary to be *very* tired.  It is the same as "he fell asleep".


----------



## danielfranco

I've never heard "drop to sleep" before, either. And the phrase "drop off" I have hardly ever heard it in conjunction with "to sleep". Seems like everyone is expected to know it already: "I was going to call you last night, but I just dropped off, I was so tired..."
For the overwhelming tiredness that drops you asleep almost where you stand, I've heard the hyperbolic "crashed".
Regards, everyone. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## KateNicole

I've never heard dropped to sleep either.  It reminds me of "dropped dead".  Ex. The police shot him and he dropped dead.  
I suppose it means to fall asleep quickly, most likely due to exhaustion as someone else has already pointed out.


----------



## AmethystSW

This may surprize the lot of you: a google search shows *628* results for "dropped to sleep" (shocked me to find any) although "dropped off to sleep" has *56,500* results.  Just thought I'd throw that in there ( :


----------



## KateNicole

I would understand someone right away if they said "I dropped to sleep", but I've never heard it before . . . that I can remember.  
"I dropped off to sleep" sounds even stranger to me, though.  You dropped _what_ off to sleep?  Did you drop the baby off at home to go to sleep because it was late??  I don't know, the preposition just sounds odd to me there.


----------



## AmethystSW

Now that I think of it, I'm used to hearing it as "*drifted* off to sleep" (293,000 results) rather than "dropped off to sleep." Anyone else used to hearing it that way?


----------



## KateNicole

Yes, drifted off to sleep is totally normal to me, but I don't think it has the same meaning as drop to sleep.  To me, drop implies immediacy and drifted off is gradual.


----------



## danielfranco

Yep, but when you drift off or nod off you gradually and unadvertently "pass out" and do not realize you have fallen asleep. Like I just did watching the news...
zzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## zelan

por lo que parece, no sería tanto echarse a dormir, como quedarse dormido, alguien que se duerme de repente, echarse a dormir implica que la persona se acuesta y aquí parece que se duerme inconscientemente, se queda dormido.Supongo que por eso lo de drop, aunque hay gente que se duerme de pie...


----------



## Tape2Tape

I like *nod off*, - as danielfranco mentioned, when someone about to fall asleep starts to nod their head and close their eyes..

*Sometimes you can see government ministers nod(ding) off during the president's long speeches*

_A veces se puede ver los ministros del gobierno cayendose dormidos durante los discursos largos del presidente_


----------



## jivemu

Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> _A veces se puede ver *a* los ministros del gobierno *quedándose* dormidos durante los *largos* _[queda mejor delante]_ discursos del presidente_


 
"Caerse dormido" suena como a desmayarse, y además indica que caen al suelo 

Saludos.


----------



## Txiri

to fall asleep, dormirse


----------



## zelan

jivemu said:
			
		

> "Caerse dormido" suena como a desmayarse, y además indica que caen al suelo
> 
> Saludos.


si, esa es lo que parece querer decir pero ¿caerse dormido lo usamos? cayó rendido en la cama, por ejemplo, pero ¿caer dormido?, ¿se cayó dormido?


----------



## Txiri

zelan said:
			
		

> si, esa es lo que parece querer decir pero ¿caerse dormido lo usamos? cayó rendido en la cama, por ejemplo, pero ¿caer dormido?, ¿se cayó dormido?


 
Noooooooo .... se dice "se durmió"


----------



## zelan

Claro, o si se duerme de repente, se quedó dormido.


----------



## Tape2Tape

jivemu said:
			
		

> "Caerse dormido" suena como a desmayarse, y además indica que caen al suelo
> 
> Saludos.


 
Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Keikikoka

JohanG said:
			
		

> I disagree with this statement:
> 
> _To drop off to sleep, *one must be particularly tired*; it's not just a normal going to bed, it implies you are so exhausted that you *fell over onto whatever you are sleeping on.*_
> 
> One can say for example: "As I was reading him the story he dropped off to sleep." To me it is not necessary to be *very* tired. It is the same as "he fell asleep".


 
I guess it's a regional differance.   To me, that sentence implies the book was either really boring, making him so tired that he had to fall asleep or he was previously exhausted and couldn't keep himself awake to read the book.


----------



## loladamore

zelan said:
			
		

> por lo que parece, no sería tanto echarse a dormir, como quedarse dormido, alguien que se duerme de repente, echarse a dormir implica que la persona se acuesta y aquí parece que se duerme inconscientemente, se queda dormido.Supongo que por eso lo de drop, aunque hay gente que se duerme de pie...


 
Entonces, *echarse a dormir* implica diponerse a o prepararse para dormir? O sea, _quiero_ dormir y me pongo en la posición apropiada?  De ser así, la traducción no es nada de *drop *o sus derivaciones, que son más involuntarios, sino *lie/lay down (to sleep)*, que demuestra la *intención* de dormir y anuncia el preparativo. *Echarse *a menudo se usa para *acostarse*, por lo menos en estos rumbos.
Hmm. I think I'll go and lie down for a bit...


----------



## loladamore

KateNicole said:
			
		

> I would understand someone right away if they said "I dropped to sleep", but I've never heard it before . . . that I can remember.
> "I dropped off to sleep" sounds even stranger to me, though. You dropped _what_ off to sleep? Did you drop the baby off at home to go to sleep because it was late?? I don't know, the preposition just sounds odd to me there.


 
The preposition there would be quite normal in Britain, Kate. I drop off to sleep frequently!


----------



## Patri84

quedarse dormido


----------



## loladamore

Coral1 said:
			
		

> May we traslate *to drop to sleep* to Spanish as *echarse a dormir*? If it is wrong, give me another option, please.


 
Sorry - I was going the wrong way - it's supposed to be into Spanish, isn't it.  Yeah. I agree with everyone who said *dormirse* or *quedarse dormido*. That simple. 
saludos


----------



## Txiri

Let´s say it´s 2 in the morning, and I´m lying in bed reading a book.  (I´m a night owl, and that would be perfectly normal in my case.)  I can be reading along, and drop off to sleep ... it´s nothing sudden, nothing like falling down ... simply that sleep takes over my conscious state.  I _*fall *_asleep.


----------



## Tape2Tape

No me lo puedo creer que - hablando de estar *durmiendo* - nadie ha mencionado *Camilo Jose Cela* todavía...


----------



## Txiri

Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> No me lo puedo creer que - hablando de estar *durmiendo* - nadie ha mencionado *Camilo Jose Cela* todavía...


 
Nothing offensive intended here ... is he still alive?


----------



## Tape2Tape

Txiri said:
			
		

> Nothing offensive intended here ... is he still alive?


 
 
No.. he's only sleeping!


Actually he shuffled off this mortal coil a few years ago but I'll link you to his famous quote on _dormido_ and _durmiendo_ in case you're not familiar with it...

http://perso.wanadoo.es/prisa/frases/camilo.htm


----------



## zelan

jejje, bueno entonces está claro que es quedarse dormido, que no es lo mismo que estar durmiendo, claro


----------



## juramaca

....dropped to sleep.


me suena como que le falta mas informacion. 
Pudiera ser alguien que se supone vive en el domicilio pero solo se aparece a la hora de dormir.

He only dropps off to sleep.
El solo cae aqui para dormir.


----------



## se16teddy

loladamore said:
			
		

> The preposition there would be quite normal in Britain, Kate. I drop off to sleep frequently!


 
Moreover, you don't even need 'to sleep'.  'He's dropped off' = 'He has fallen asleep'.


----------

